
Joyent claims to beat Google App Engine pricing - dmoney
http://www.joyeur.com/2009/02/24/google-app-engine-misfit-toys-come-to-jill
======
elq
worthless marketing pap... and they apparently missed the update to the ora
post - it's 100M/day not /month.

